# where can I wade near LLM Port Isabel, etc, with only a rental car to get there?



## vasculardude (Aug 3, 2011)

Gonna be down in Harlingen for business and may have an afternoon to take the fly gear and wade fish into anywhere I can drive to. If anyone has a suggested spot, just tell me an intersection and I can use google earth to figure out the rest. No 4wd, just a rental car. 
Thanks


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Either side of the causeway on the island side.


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

Highway 100 as you enter Laguna Heights; across from the PI High School is great; north of the SPI Convention Center. Good luck!


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

Would love to hear a report of what you found. I'll be taking the Mrs down there soon, to see the lighthouse. Don't know if we will get any fishing done, but hope springs eternal...


----------

